# 55



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I see you have some angels and barbs in there.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

This hobby teaches patience...Looks like it's coming along.If you wait long enough,the plants will eventually take over the tank,heh.


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

MtAnimals said:


> This hobby teaches patience...Looks like it's coming along.If you wait long enough,the plants will eventually take over the tank,heh.












You are correct! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I see you have some angels and barbs in there.




Yeah someone else complained about that too but I don't have any issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

